# kartKrack?



## creeper71 (Jun 25, 2013)

I bought what looks to be a masonlid with what a appears to read KartKrack..didn't see anything in redbook.. anyone have info on this?? thanks


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello. Its kant krack, welcome to the blue pages..........


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Hello. Its kant krack, welcome to the blue pages..........


 thanks Andy!! btw I been here for awhile...


----------



## deenodean (Jun 25, 2013)

can u post a picture ?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2013)

If you can't post a pic I got one as desk clutter now.
 I wonder if that is like a ButtKrack. If it is I don't want one on the jar. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 25, 2013)

What the heck, is it like this?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 25, 2013)

Look in your Redbook for some of the Smalley jars, it's a variant of the lightning type seal but has "Twin side clamps".  The Queen, or Wears and some others take these lids.  I'm not home right now so can't post a photo for you.  If no one else has it, I'll post one later.  -Tammy


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I blew it!! didn't notice your super member status until it was too late to edit.........


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 26, 2013)

Wears half pint


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 26, 2013)

set of Queen jars Make that the Queen HG, had to make the file smaller.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks Tammy for posting jars.. is there any value to just the lids?


----------



## MNJars (Jul 2, 2013)

I've seen them sell for $5-$10 by themselves before.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MNJars
> 
> I've seen them sell for $5-$10 by themselves before.


 thank you,mine has a very small fisheye by the rim


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's one of the more desirable jars that take a Kant Krack lid..
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/321163345071?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


 Okay, it's my listing.  Bid early, bid often.


----------



## creeper71 (Jul 15, 2013)

I do beleive that is my lid... soon as I find it I'll take a pic..


----------

